
Linux Sucks - xrayarx
https://lunduke.com/posts/2020-05-28/
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23346567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23346567)

------
Koshkin
There are two kinds of things: the ones that suck and the ones nobody cares
about.

~~~
bryanlarsen
There are two kinds of "X Sucks" articles: those from haters and those from
fans. The former are boring, the latter are interesting.

